#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新來的龍龍來報到

## 雨翼

各位好大家好,我是新來的ww
我叫雨翼(也可以叫我小雨)
一位只會手繪的小小
希望可以認識大家
總之請各位大大多指教><
這是本龍暫時的設定(圖下)

這是手繪畫風(劍齒虎獸人)

以後就請多指教了!!

----------


## 峰峰

HI~ 小雨

你的龍龍設定好可愛~
有著可愛的小角:3還有想捏的肉球(好想看全身 :jcdragon-want: 
劍齒虎獸人好帥氣!!
有著超好看的肌肉線條
然後表情好像思考著甚麼的感覺?(想著:今晚吃甚麼?(XD亂腦補 :jcdragon-eat: 

小雨感覺畫畫很厲害，身體Q版跟強壯版都很棒(羨慕XD
歡迎來到狼之樂園~也請多多指教!! :jcdragon-spin1:

----------


## tobyhokh

雨翼你好，

歡迎來到狼之樂園~
看見你的爪繪十分好看呢，希望你日後可以多多發佈給大家欣賞你棒棒的作品喔～

不過，記得發文前一定要注意版規，祝你在狼樂玩得開心、愉快！

----------


## 月光雪貂

雨翼你好~，我是月光雪貂，歡迎來到狼之樂園，雖然只會手繪，但是能看出你在輪廓，光影，立體和各種線條都相當熟練了呢，看來又是一位很有實力和潛力的新獸:3

歡迎有空時來線上聊天室聊天，也很期待看到你的其他作品，很高興能認識你，以後也請多多指教(鞠躬

----------


## 白雨云

雨翼你好~這裡是雨云
  看來是一位擅長手繪的可愛小龍呢 :jcdragon-want: ,壯壯的獸人也很帥氣喔!
我也是還不會電繪,平時在紙上亂塗亂寫,都是一些隨意亂撇的雜圖,實在做不出那麼細膩的光影啊.還得向各位多多學習呢 :jcdragon-nod-ebby: 
誠摯歡迎你的到來,希望你在這裡玩得開心,注意各版板規,有空也歡迎到聊天試看看喔.
  那麼今後請多指教了! :jcdragon-spin2:

----------


## 0阿努比斯0

hi 小雨，这里阿努比斯
风格很棒的手绘，可以看出素描画的很好（XD大雾）
欢迎来到狼乐，祝你在这里可以收获愉快 :jcdragon-nod:

----------


## 雨翼

你好你好,請多指教www(握手手
我目前畫肌肉線條還不是很自然w,持續練習中XD
總之請多指教www :jcdragon-spin1:

----------

